# Dogs Of The Day Free Trial



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Dec 20, 2019)

Dogs Of The Day, which are 96-93 (50.8%) +365.5 (10 units per play), quickly approach their membership limit, only 8 spots left.
Our goal is to help them reach their membership limit as soon as possible, therefore we are offering a 3 day trial to help those close to joining take the next step.


12/20/2019
France, Ligue 2 - Grenoble (2.00) vs Rodez AF
Italy, Serie A - Fiorentina vs Roma (2.25)
 Australia, A-League - Wellington Phoenix vs Sydney FC (2.30)

12/21/2019
Germany, 2. Bundesliga - FC St. Pauli vs Arminia Bielefeld (2.20)
Italy, Serie A - Udinese vs Cagliari (2.80)
England, Premier League - Aston Villa (2.40) vs Southampton
England, Championship - West Bromwich Albion (2.15) vs Brentford
Turkey, Super Lig - Goztepe SK vs Galatasaray (2.40)
Italy, Serie B - Benevento (2.05) vs Frosinone
Germany, Bundesliga - Hertha BSC vs Borussia M'gladbach (2.25)
France, Ligue 1 - FC Nantes (2.15) vs Angers
France, Ligue 1 - Stade Rennais (2.05) vs Bordeaux
 Spain, LaLiga - Real Valladolid vs Valencia (2.15)

12/22/2019
Australia, A-League - Central Coast Mariners vs Adelaide United (2.05)
Turkey, Super Lig - Genclerbirligi Ankara vs Sivasspor (2.60)
Italy, Serie A - Parma (2.05) vs Brescia
Italy, Serie B - Pisa (2.30) vs Cosenza
Spain, LaLiga - Real Betis vs Atletico Madrid (2.05)
Turkey, Super Lig - Fenerbahce (2.05) vs Besiktas
Italy, Supercoppa - Juventus (2.05) vs Lazio
Germany, Bundesliga - SC Paderborn 07 vs Eintracht Frankfurt (2.00)
 Italy, Serie B - Pordenone (2.00) vs Ascoli


DOGS OF THE DAY


			https://www.goat.vegas/dogs-of-the-day


----------

